# Made mistake 2555EZ on Streamlined Foreign. Amend???



## Besr1985 (Apr 4, 2020)

I feel like such an idiot. I made the mistake of answering both the bone fide residency test and the physical presence test. Apparently the 2555EZ with be denied as a result and my income.will be taxed.

I read that it is possible to amend a SFOP. Since the numbers in my 1040 and other schedules/forms didnt change, would I refile with a 1040X?

Thanks!


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Besr1985 -- Yes, form 1040X is the correct form to amend your return. The IRS page, covering the SFOP has this statement: "if a U.S. tax return has been filed previously, submit a complete and accurate amended tax return using Form 1040X, Amended U.S. Individual Income Tax Return, together with the required information returns (e.g., Forms 3520, 5471, and 8938) even if these information returns would normally be filed separately from the Form 1040 had the taxpayer filed a complete and accurate original return." Cheers, 255


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't believe that answering both the bona fide residency section and the physical presence section of Form 2555 (or the earlier EZ version available in prior years) will, in itself, result in the rejection of form 2555.

So long as you have a foreign tax home and meet one of the two requirements then you should be ok.


----------



## Besr1985 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks all. I read on a few tax prep websites, that answering both questions will automatically lead to the 2555 being rejected. It's probably a scare tactic from these services, but I have ot be honest and say it works!!

I have decided to amend the tax return via 1040X and then attach the updated 2555-EZs. No dollar amounts need to be changed, so I am assuming it is a relatively straightforward process.


----------

